# Good Morning America...



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The wife left this morning at 4am to get to New Orleans to be on the show. I've seen her 5 times already with her crazy friends yelling Who Dat like a buch of crazies. I talked to her a few minutes ago and they are drunk already.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Wish i was down there now.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hahaha! Sounds like a wild one...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

She was easy to find in all the black with that pink Brees jersey I bought her. lol.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

dude thats so awesome, I miss living in LA now for sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher what else she doin... lol.. she come home with a ton of beads you will know fo sho what was goin on......


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thats why I bought all of those beads from HL the other day. HAHA I got a great deal well worth it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if yall got a hobby lobby or something like that they have a ton of beads and are cheap


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Note taken


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a store in NO I hit for the money beads. They have beads that will allow you to see and touch whatever you want.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

those beads are called 10 dollar bills btw.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... Never underestimate the power of beads on drunk chicks.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we will be on bourbon tonight for the wifes b-day. i am sure we will see alot of beads and other things while we are there.:bigeyes:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet, yall have a good time a be safe man.


----------

